# Boston Public Transportation



## Nancy (Jun 2, 2011)

What is the easiest way, using either subway or commuter rail, to get from Hanscom AFB into downtown Boston?  One day will be a weekend and one day a weekday.  

TIA

Nancy


----------



## sstug (Jun 2, 2011)

I never even knew there was public transportation to Hanscom.

Hanscom Field isn't accessible by the subway or commuter rail.  I did find there is an MBTA bus that will take you to the Alewife subway station then you have full access to downtown Boston.  
Bus #76 - weekdays only
http://www.mbta.com/schedules_and_maps/bus/routes/?route=76
Bus #62/76 - Saturday only
http://www.mbta.com/schedules_and_maps/bus/routes/?route=62
No Sunday service
I find bus schedules very confusing but use the pdf files on the upper right for the map and schedule.  The route 62 pdf is actually the 62/76 schedule

I've never used the bus, I just drive by Hanscom on rte 128 frequently.  Maybe someone else has personal experience to share.

Sheila


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Please PM me and I'll drive you.

I live about 5 miles from Hanscom and grew up (mostly) in South Boston/Southie. Also, I am a trained Boston driver ! Ha !
Beags.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Beags!

Another transportation Q: we'll be on the cape in W. Yarmouth later this month with a car, and have tickets to a Boston event (Cutler Majestic Theatre) on a Sunday afternoon. Do you know best train station to drive to and park for the day/evening, where parking is hopefullycheap, and relatively safe to be returning after dark possibly? It doesn't have to be the closest one. I'm pretty sure we don't want to drive into downtown. TIA.

Glad you had a wonderful trip recently.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 2, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Hi Beags!
> 
> Another transportation Q: we'll be on the cape in W. Yarmouth later this month with a car, and have tickets to a Boston event (Cutler Majestic Theatre) on a Sunday afternoon. Do you know best train station to drive to and park for the day/evening, where parking is hopefullycheap, and relatively safe to be returning after dark possibly? It doesn't have to be the closest one. I'm pretty sure we don't want to drive into downtown. TIA.
> 
> Glad you had a wonderful trip recently.



I would drive right into Boston & park.  It is only an hour away from Cape Cod and finding & getting to/from a remote train stop would take awhile and not save you much if anything in the long run. Just MO - YMMV.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Hi Beags!
> 
> Another transportation Q: we'll be on the cape in W. Yarmouth later this month with a car, and have tickets to a Boston event (Cutler Majestic Theatre) on a Sunday afternoon. Do you know best train station to drive to and park for the day/evening, where parking is hopefullycheap, and relatively safe to be returning after dark possibly? It doesn't have to be the closest one. I'm pretty sure we don't want to drive into downtown. TIA.
> 
> Glad you had a wonderful trip recently.



Laurie,
 I'll be on Nantucket from June 24th - July 1st. PM me if you'd like to come over and see the island.

  As for in/out of W. Yarmouth to downtown Boston........ hmmm.

  You have some choices:

1. Drive to Braintree, Ma. and take the T into Boston. This is about an hour + from Yarmouth, but saves you the_ hair-raising _adventure of driving into Boston.   http://www.mbta.com/schedules_and_maps/subway/  It's a quick trip up on Rte. 3 from Yarmouth.

2. Check the schedules here:  http://www.capecodchamber.org/ground-transportation
3. http://www.mbta.com/schedules_and_maps/boats/

4.  PM me so I can give you my phone number and then we can talk.


Had the very best vacation, ever. Loved Normandy - especially Bayeux. Paris was amazing and the London, fabulous.  Life is good.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 2, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Also, I am a trained Boston driver ! Ha !
> Beags.



I remember the first time I drove in Boston. Got in one of the traffic circles outside Logan Airport and was trapped for about three circuits before I figured out nobody was going to let me escape. I learned not to make eye contact and just drive out.  

Any word on the Allen House plans when the time share RTU runs out in a few years?

Cheers


----------



## radmoo (Jun 2, 2011)

A quick 1 hr drive from the Cape to Braintree in the summer?  Does not compute!!!  Traffic in the summer can be a bear, especially on week-ends.  Saturday is change day so in the AM the traffic heads over the bridge on Cape and in the afternoon it is reversed with the traffic returning off Cape. Additionally on Sundays, you have the week-end folks returning for the work week.  I believe there is a bus from South Station to Bourne or Plymouth.  South Station is an easy work to Cutler Majestic Theater.  This might be your best bet!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 3, 2011)

radmoo said:


> A quick 1 hr drive from the Cape to Braintree in the summer?  Does not compute!!!  Traffic in the summer can be a bear, especially on week-ends.  Saturday is change day so in the AM the traffic heads over the bridge on Cape and in the afternoon it is reversed with the traffic returning off Cape. Additionally on Sundays, you have the week-end folks returning for the work week.  I believe there is a bus from South Station to Bourne or Plymouth.  South Station is an easy work to Cutler Majestic Theater.  This might be your best bet!



Never put the word "quick" into my post. That's why the 1 hr.* plus *is there as well as the links to the bus.

If she leaves on a Sunday morning for an afternoon event in Boston, she'll do fine. If it was later, for a late afternoon departure, there'd probably be a delay.


Having owned a home in New Seabury and having had commuted to/fro from Weston to it, this was my average drive, an hour + to the Braintree T exit coming up Rte. 3.. I am posting from the lived, weekly experience including summer. 
Laurie, PM me and we can talk as we are getting away from the OP's question. Thanks !


----------



## Laurie (Jun 3, 2011)

PM is sent, thanks Beags!

By the way, we'll have no lack of the fun experience of driving around Boston, since our flights go in & out of Logan on Friday afternoons, both directions, rush hours and all. I used Logan because there are direct flights. I enjoy train and subway _much_ more than either flying or driving in metro areas, it's hard to know which is worse.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just an update: 

I picked up Nancy & Ron today in the newer Beaglemobile outside of Hanscom Field and got them to Cambridge's Alewife Station (Red Line). Will pick them up later and we'll have dinner in Concord, hopefully.

Absolutely lovely couple !

They recognized the Beaglemoboile by my vanity plate, "Beagle".


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 6, 2011)

Beags, I just love this! Happy meeting(s) to all of you  - !


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 6, 2011)

How nice of you to do that, Beags!

For anyone else who may be interested in a cheap parking spot in Boston on the weekend - you can park at Post Office Square on weekends and holidays for $9 a day.  It's a pretty easy walk to some of the more touristy spots including Quincy Market and the Freedom Trail.  This is an underground parking facility and we've never had problems finding a spot there on the weekend.  It's also pretty easy off/on I93.

Sue


----------



## djs (Jun 6, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> How nice of you to do that, Beags!
> 
> For anyone else who may be interested in a cheap parking spot in Boston on the weekend - you can park at Post Office Square on weekends and holidays for $9 a day.  It's a pretty easy walk to some of the more touristy spots including Quincy Market and the Freedom Trail.  This is an underground parking facility and we've never had problems finding a spot there on the weekend.  It's also pretty easy off/on I93.
> 
> Sue



Evening rates are also $9.  You can enter anytime after 4:00 and I believe you can park to either 5:00 or 6:00 the next AM.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 7, 2011)

*Sue & DJS*

What a great tip!  We will be in Boston this fall and chose an outlying hotel-Hyatt Summerfield Suites in Burlington-thinking we'd park at the Alewife t station.  But parking for $9 can't be matched (barring a traffic jam).


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, it's only that price on weekends and evenings.  It's something like $34 for 3+ hours during the workday.  Alewife is a good alternative.  $7 (cash only) per day.  Look into getting a day or week T pass. They are a great deal.

Sue


----------



## Nancy (Jun 7, 2011)

*Thanks Beags*

Beaglemom was a great hostess; so kind and thoughtful.  We really enjoyed meeting her in person after knowing her on the internet for several years.

She  really outdid herself.

Nancy

ps.  Taking subway into Boston was great.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 8, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> Well, it's only that price on weekends and evenings.  It's something like $34 for 3+ hours during the workday.  Alewife is a good alternative.  $7 (cash only) per day.  Look into getting a day or week T pass. They are a great deal.
> 
> Sue



We arrive on a Fri. afternoon and depart Sun. so the $9 price is right- especially since 4 of us will be traveling in one car.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Beaglemom was a great hostess; so kind and thoughtful.  We really enjoyed meeting her in person after knowing her on the internet for several years.
> 
> She  really outdid herself.
> 
> ...



It was my pleasure meeting you and Ron. You are such a nice couple and I love your travels  !  I, too, get something out of meeting those that I've had nice online interactions with.

I am am an unabashed lover of New England and my home town of Boston ( & vicinity).

Always, always happy to meet and help nice TUGGERS.

Let's do it again !
Beags


----------



## Laurie (Jun 9, 2011)

Leaving tomorrow so my last day at a printer, last-minute as usual, looking at subway maps, 2 Q's:

Thinking about driving to red line and walking to Emerson College / Cutler Theater from South Station as suggested. If it's pouring or something, can we hop onto the silver line w/o paying again to get a few blocks closer?

And - might finding parking be easier, to get closer into Boston by a stop or 2 like Quincy Center? Or not a problem at Braintree?

Thanks to all.

Beags, your PM box is full!   

Laurie


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Leaving tomorrow so my last day at a printer, last-minute as usual, looking at subway maps, 2 Q's:
> 
> Thinking about driving to red line and walking to Emerson College / Cutler Theater from South Station as suggested. If it's pouring or something, can we hop onto the silver line w/o paying again to get a few blocks closer?
> 
> ...




Laurie,
  I will clean it out and give you my home number. It would be easier if we chatted at this point.
  If it's raining, take the Red Line to Park Street and change to the Green Line. Go one stop to Boylston. Ask the MBTA folks (blue uniforms) which ones go to Boylston. You'll want outound. Then, go upstairs from Boylston St. Staion and you're a block or so away.

  Best,
  B.


----------

